# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cila faqe per ndeshjen Shqiperi-France

## zeus

Ka ndonje faqe ku mund te shikojme ndeshjen live?

----------


## Neteorm

Uroj mos ta kesh pare, se nuk ja vlente fare...

----------

